# Missouri 10 acres



## huzzyjr (Apr 21, 2005)

I need to sell our 10 acres. It's located about a mile off I-70 at mile marker 74.I have a google map picture in paint if someone would tell me how to get it here I would love to do so.
We are asking 35,000.00
Carol


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Do you have an online photo host, like photo bucket? You need to upload your picture to the photo host. Then copy the photo location (right click and then left click on the menu option for it). Then come here and start your post. Look to the toolbar above the textbox, left click on the yellow postcard with mountains icon, past the url in the popup and post your reply.


----------



## huzzyjr (Apr 21, 2005)

See this always happens, I dont know what I did but here it is. It's the small white rectangle on the bottom middle. the right property line actually follows a small creek if you look real close you can see where it goes. The plowed part is alot higher land we were going to build a basement house there.


----------



## huzzyjr (Apr 21, 2005)

Just need to bump this up.
You know, try, try again.
Carol


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Is there anything on the acreage? Is it flat or rolling? How much is in timber? Any improvements (gravel drive, water, natural gas)? Does it have a well? Perk test?

People may want to know these things. I know I do.


----------



## huzzyjr (Apr 21, 2005)

Nothing on the acreage. It is fenced on 2 sides. The right property line should be over a little farther as it follows a small creek. The land slopes down from left to right. Would be perfect for a basement house. Gravel road from highway to the property. City water lines already run on that road so I think you could just hook up. The water is out of Marshall. Anything else ya'll want to know just ask. The taxes are only 18.00 per year.
Carol


----------



## huzzyjr (Apr 21, 2005)

Hubby reminded me that there are some black walnut trees and 1 cherry tree, not sure what kind of cherry. I don't know what the rest of the trees are, whatever grows up there.
Carol


----------



## huzzyjr (Apr 21, 2005)

I have to bump this again.
Will probably put an ad in the Sedalia paper this week.


----------

